# Gerneric Poll



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Asking what most polls seem to b inquiring about anyway.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Not only do I dislike what you like, I dislike you for liking it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Please go to the community forum , they love this kind of "jokes"


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I like poll dancers.


----------

